# how to start making a stand up paddle "wood paddle"?



## mikelj (Jul 30, 2011)

hi
i would like to make a sup "wood paddle", iam looking forward to finding information about how to start it, types of wood, possible plans, etc..
thanks very much
mike


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's some links for you. Or, just Google "sup paddle plans".

http://surfpaddles.diysurfgear.com/
http://www.standupzone.com/forum/index.php?topic=11723.0
http://www.kenalu.com/2008/04/waterproof-artwork-malama-paddles/


----------

